# Train show goodies !!!



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, went to a train show today in St Charles, Mo. I have been to alot of train shows
over the last 25 years and this one has to be in the top 5 of ones I have attended. Good
turn out and lots of vendors. Best of all there were vendors that wanted to move some
merchandise. I am still pumped over the goodies I got so bare with me and let me show 
you them. I had saved for awhile and had $210 to spend. Of coarse I spent it all. Came home with 38 items. No locos but I just don't need any more. I really didn't need more 
rolling stock but I can't pass up a deal.

The next 20 cars I bought from some guys that were selling stuff for a club member's family.
The poor gentleman fell off the roof and died. He had a nice collection. The stuff looked like new. All cars have metal wheels (most look never ran) and kadees. These will look nice behind steam. Are you sitting down? $5 a piece or 5 for $20. Thats $4.00 a piece. Costs almost that much to put metal wheels and kadees on a car. I bought 4 sets of 5 cars.









2 things I wanted to look for were auto carriers and tank cars. Got both. They are new.
Tanks were $10 a piece and the auto carriers were $10 to $12 a piece. I thought a deal.




RailLink cars from a guy that wanted to get rid of his raillink cars. Prices were crazy, like $3.



A couple coal gondolas. $5 a piece.


More goodies. Next to the dentist office is a diesel fueling tower (Needed one). It needs put back together but will work great. All metal.





Great train day. Thanks for looking.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Kuma23 (Jan 6, 2014)

Money well spent! Congrats on your purchases.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Geeez, did you leave anything for anybody else?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice score!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a nice haul!!! I need to see what's going on in this neck of the woods as far as shows go.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice Score!I hope I do as well as that next weekend at the Big E show(amhearst model railroad show).


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

one out of 37 an't bad. just kidding good haul


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

A fantastic day. Under $6 per item. You had to be quick. I'm sure their stuff didn't last long at those prices.
Larry


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome deals. Weve got one coming up in Feb that I go to every year. This year im a little more knowledgable and have a direction. I keep finding stuff on ebay but this makes me think I better wait for the local show! That $200 went a long way!

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got to the show about 10 minutes after it opened and yes I moved quickly. Opened
at 10 am and I would have not done as well if I came at noon. Like I said this was a top show for me. These are better than average train show deals. Have an idea on prices and jump at good deals.


----------



## dm9249 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great pickups! Makes me want to get back out to another train show...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

good find!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*He Shoots...He SCORES!!!*

Nice score Mopac...nice Athearn Blue Box....sometimes someone's misfortunes shine on others and looks as if he had great care for his collection!! congrats!


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Seems like you made out pretty well. Congrats!

I'm diggin' the auto racks and tank cars, and at those prices I'd say they were a pretty good deal.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome buys! Love the Grand Trunk cars! I hope I have the same kind of luck at the train show I'm going to next month. 

-J.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I've only been to one show and I didn't see anything close to this find. Plenty of cheap cars that need new wheels and couplers. Congrats on you're find.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I missed it this year but last yr I went and you are right about the guys wanting to move stuff!

I want the roadway tractor trailer!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The bargains are out there. You found some of 'em.

But...look again...isn't that a sanding tower next to the
dental office? A blower forces the sand into that upper
cylinder and it flows down into the loco by gravity. It's
a great addition to your loco yard which ever it is.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Don, you are probably right. I just assumed. So I still need a diesel fueling tower. LOL.
Still a good piece. I can use it.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice find on those Montana Rail boxcars. I only have one in my collection- they are hard to come by, at least I haven't found very many when I have been to any shows.


----------



## CSXDC (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like some really nice deals, especially on the boxcars. Awesome.


----------

